# The Inner Citadel



## JM (Jan 10, 2008)

Today I noticed the library I work at could use another copy of The Meditations of Marcus Aurelius for one of our branches and I found The Inner Citadel: The Meditations of Marcus Aurelius by Hadot. Has anyone read this copy, any thoughts about Pierre Hadot's work?

Thank folks.

jm


----------



## Peter (Jan 10, 2008)

I've been thinking about picking it up. I really enjoyed the Mediations and Hadot was supposed to be a 1st rate historian of antique philosophy (I have his book on Plotinus, unread).


----------



## JM (Jan 11, 2008)

I ordered a copy for myself.


----------



## JM (Jan 12, 2008)

What are the works by Epictetus? I've found The Discourses, The Enchiridion and The Golden Sayings. Is there a complete collection in print?


----------



## Peter (Jan 12, 2008)

Epictetus' most famous work (the only I'm aware of) is the Enchiridon or handbook. Have you read the Mediations yet? It is very moving and inspiring. It would make a good daily devotional. The theodicy of the Stoa is identical to what many Calvinists have taught. The whole idea of the perspective of the whole and the part and the two wills of God is very similar in both school. Calvin himself wrote a commentary on Seneca. 

For a good history of the philosophy of Stoicism I can recommend AA Longs book "Hellenistic Philosophy". As the title suggests, it does not cover except in passing the great Roman Stoa of late antiquity and it also covers the 2 other schools dominate in the era: Epicureanism and Skepticism. in my opinion the main flaw of Stoicism, as well as other Hellenistic schools, was their materialism. Like Epicureanism, Stoicism held that all being is corporeal or spatial-temporal, even though they made a distinction between "matter" proper and the "divine fire".


----------



## Davidius (Jan 12, 2008)

JM said:


> What are the works by Epictetus? I've found The Discourses, The Enchiridion and The Golden Sayings. Is there a complete collection in print?



I believe there are also some extant fragments, but those which you listed are the only full works. 

Amazon.com: The Works Of Epictetus: Consisting Of His Discourses, In Four Books, The Enhiridion And Fragments: Books: Epictetus,Thomas Wentworth Higginson

The above doesn't have the Golden Sayings.


----------



## JM (Jan 12, 2008)

I read Meditations over five years ago and wanted to read it again this week but notice the library I work at doesn't have a copy so I wanted to ordered a replacement and found the Inner Citadel. I ordered it with the new readers editions of The Book of Concord but there's a problem with shipping it so I was looking at ordering Epictetus vol. 1 and 2 which contains:

VOLUME I:

Introduction (editors)

Bibliography

Symbols

Discourses, Book I

Discourses, Book II

Index

VOLUME II:

Discourses, Book III

Discourses, Book IV

Fragments

Encheiridion

I'm going to hold off ordering until I can have a look at the local used bookstore.

j
PS: After viewing the Loeb Classic Website I see they might be in Greek! I can't read Greek.


----------



## Peter (Jan 13, 2008)

The Loeb book should be in both Greek AND English.


----------



## JM (Jan 27, 2008)

AudioStoa


----------

